# Alum Creek



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

Since Buckeye looks to be on the downhill for a few years I plan on hitting Alum more often for channels. Never really targeted Alum much though. Any tips it's a pretty good sized lake. Not really sure how to target this lake. Possibly drift through the sharp bends in the channel? Controlled drift the mouths of coves? Anchor in coves or mouths? Drift through drop offs?

I'm guessing the northern end of the lake will be better early spring if it's not too muddy? Is this correct? Any help would be appreciated just trying to gather a game plan for this lake. Thanks


----------



## D-Bak (Jul 8, 2014)

I fish alum like I do any other large reservoir. Keep to the north pool and you will be good to go for cats. I typically drift cut bait or any other similar bait across the north end. If it is windy I head to the leeward side and anchor in coves.


----------

